# Holiday in Cape Town? PLEASE save water!



## Hooked (5/12/17)

"Cape Town's average dam level now hovers at just over 31%."

http://ewn.co.za/2017/10/30/ct-average-dam-levels-hovers-at-just-over-31


----------



## veecee (5/12/17)

We're in CT visiting my in-laws over december. Already planning to take enough clothes so we dont have to run a washing machine, and sticking strictly to the allowed limits for water usage, and various other waterwise actions to be taken.

I couldnt believe yesterday when I read how some households are still using in excess of 1000 liters of water per day. Thats ridiculous.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SinnerG (5/12/17)

Not only that, but those households put up a fight to prevent municipality from installing devices. It's a really don't-give-a-crap attitude.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (5/12/17)

veecee said:


> We're in CT visiting my in-laws over december. Already planning to take enough clothes so we dont have to run a washing machine, and sticking strictly to the allowed limits for water usage, and various other waterwise actions to be taken.
> 
> I couldnt believe yesterday when I read how some households are still using in excess of 1000 liters of water per day. Thats ridiculous.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk



@veecee Thank you for being so considerate.  I hope that others will follow your example. I agree with you about how much water some people use and don't care a damn. Their beautifully manicured lawns are sooo important, aren't they? IMO the municipaliy should simply cut off a household's water supply in such a case.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (6/12/17)

Hooked said:


> "Cape Town's average dam level now hovers at just over 31%."
> 
> http://ewn.co.za/2017/10/30/ct-average-dam-levels-hovers-at-just-over-31


@Hooked, thank you for getting this message out there. 

I am cocerned or apprehensive or worried, not shure what to call the feeling, that visitors my not completely comprehend the severity of the situation. We are not facing a water shortage anymore, we are facing a total lack of it. With our hottest months still ahead of us and the rainy season still five months away, we are in deep trouble. Real deep trouble.

Two minute showers and 'if its yellow let it mellow' are not just a figure of speech to us, it has become standard operating procedure. The survival of many depends on it. Please support us in saving whatever we can.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (6/12/17)

Raindance said:


> @Hooked, thank you for getting this message out there.
> 
> I am cocerned or apprehensive or worried, not shure what to call the feeling, that visitors my not completely comprehend the severity of the situation. We are not facing a water shortage anymore, we are facing a total lack of it. With our hottest months still ahead of us and the rainy season still five months away, we are in deep trouble. Real deep trouble.
> 
> ...



@Raindance you're right in saying that it's a crisis, not just a shortage. I think I'll post another thread describing what I do to save water - and inviting fellow Capetonians to add to it. Maybe people will then have some sense of the dire straits in which we find ourselves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

